# Sinumerik Sicherer Bremsentest Vorgabe Testmoment an Vertikalachsen



## stewart (15 Juli 2014)

Hallo erstmal,

ich bin neu hier und wenn ich Fehler im umgang oder sonstiger Weise machen, danke ich schon jeden auf den Hinweis.

Es geht um folgendes: Wie finde ich heraus welches drehmonet das richtige ist beim Bremsentest.

Zitat Dokumentation: 
Das gewünschte Testmoment der Bremse muß der Maschinenhersteller im axialen
MD 36966 $MA_SAFE_BRAKETEST_TORQUE prozentual parametrieren. Die
Höhe des zu projektierenden Moments richtet sich nach dem Mindesthaltemoment
der Bremse laut Datenblatt, die überprüft werden soll. Intern wird daraus berechnet,
welches Antriebsmoment zusätzlich zur Gewichtskraft der Achse als Belastung
der Bremse benötigt wird. Das Antriebsmoment zur Belastung der Haltebremse
wird dabei auf das maximale Motormoment begrenzt, falls das gewünschte
Testmoment ein höheres Antriebsmoment erfordern würde.
Wert für MD 36966 = (Testmoment der Bremse / p2003) * 100
Der Wert aus $MA_SAFE_BRAKETEST_TORQUE bezieht sich auf das Bezugsdrehmoment
bzw. die Bezugskraft aus dem Antriebparameter p2003, dessen Abbild
in $MA_SAFE_BRAKETEST_TORQUE_NORM abgelegt ist.
Die Höhe des zu projektierenden Moments richtet sich nach der maximalen Haltekraft
der Bremse, die überprüft werden soll. 

Aber ein Kollege von mir ist der Meinung das man immer auf 50 % testen muss weil er das so aus der BG kennt, also das die Bremse immer das anderthalfache halten muss.
Ist das richtig und wenn ja warum finde ich das in der BG nicht oder hat jemand einen Auszug.
Und wenn das stimmen sollte frage ich mich warum siemens die Formel erstellt. 
Ich bin verwirrt und hoffe echt auf jemanden der sich mit dem Thema auskennt und mir helfen kann.


Vielen Dank für jegliche Hilfe


----------



## Znarf (15 Juli 2014)

Hallo
Schau dir mal den Link an.
Da steht was von 1,3 fachen Lastmoment drin.

http://www.dguv.de/medien/fb-holzun...laetter/infobl_deutsch/005_vertikalachsen.pdf

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## bike (15 Juli 2014)

Jede Maschine wird vor Auslieferung überprüft.
 Die Safemaschinendaten von der Abnahme werden festgehalten und die sind für diese Maschine gültig.
Sollte etwas unklar sein, dann setzt euch bitte mit dem Hersteller der Maschine in Verbindung.
Es macht keinen Sinn, wenn ihr mit eurem Wissen Änderungen durchführt.
Wem ist geholfen, wenn ihr durch eure Änderungen die Maschine beschädigt oder was noch schlimmer ist, wenn jemand zu Schaden kommt?

Ein guter Tipp noch:
es gibt die 
www.cnc-arena.de
Dort treiben sich die CNC Profis herum.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (15 Juli 2014)

Ich hatte neulich SEW zu diesem Thema im Haus.
Hier wurde auch mind. das 1,3-fache Lastmoment als Basis bei statischem Bremsentest genannt.

@bike
Wieviel defekte Bremsen an Vertikal-Achsen habt ihr bei euch schon gehabt?
Mich nervt dieses ganze Theater mit diesem Dreck.
Ich wüsste nicht, dass bei uns an einem Servo-Antrieb eine Bremse schon jemals so verschliessen war, dass sie durchgerutscht ist.


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Knaller (15 Juli 2014)

Moin

Das mit dem 1,3 fachen ist noch nicht solange gültig.  Früher galt 1,5 fach.  Bremsenverschleiss gibt es
Dies hängt von verschiedenen Parametern ab.  
1.Wird das Stillstandsfenster zu groß gewählt
2. das System zu oft über Notaus ab geschaltet
3. übergangswiderstand im Stecker zur Bremse.
4. Antriebe unter einem Getriebe  Öl über Motorenwelle durch die Lager bis in die Bremse 
5. defekte Lager - dadurch reibungshitze fettdämpfe 


Ganz wichtig. Wenn ein  Motor längere Zeit gelagert wurde bildet sich eine Oxidschicht  die Bremse muss dann ein geschliffen werden.  Da ich Antriebler bin, hab ich das öfters erlebt.    Dann gibt es Kunden die mit Gewalt Achsen verdrehen da sind schon Beläge abgerissen. Und dann ist nicht mehr
Daher sind sicher überwachte Bremsen bei hängenden  Achsen  wichtig und auch der zyklische Bremsentest. Bei Bosch können die Testmomente an gegeben werden. Die Gewichtskraft wird automatisch ermittelt und passend verrechnet.  
Gruß Herbert 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bike (15 Juli 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hatte neulich SEW zu diesem Thema im Haus.
> Hier wurde auch mind. das 1,3-fache Lastmoment als Basis bei statischem Bremsentest genannt.



Das ist ein Wert, aber ist der wirklich richtig?
Einmal ist bei uns ein 0,8 mm Fräser in der Spindel und dann ein 12 KG Messerkopf.
Welcher Wert soll dann eingestellt und wie soll das beim Kunden in der Produktion getestet werden? 



Blockmove schrieb:


> @bike
> Wieviel defekte Bremsen an Vertikal-Achsen habt ihr bei euch schon gehabt?
> Mich nervt dieses ganze Theater mit diesem Dreck.
> Ich wüsste nicht, dass bei uns an einem Servo-Antrieb eine Bremse schon jemals so verschliessen war, dass sie durchgerutscht ist.
> ...



@Dieter:
Wir haben zum Test einen Aufbau gemacht und dann getestet.
Also Bewegung auf ab und dann einen StopA ausgelöst.
Dann wieder Neustart.
Nach knapp 8000 Versuchen war der Motor kaputt, die Bremse nicht.

Ich werde einmal in unserer Servicedatenbank nach defekten Bremsen suchen, doch nach meinem Empfinden geht die nie wirklich defekt.

Ist wohl eher eine Beschaffungsmaßnahme, denn was geschieht, wenn die Achse um 0,1 mm mehr nach rutscht? 
Das Werkzeug und das Werkzeug ist ggF defekt, aber ist es wirklich den Aufwand wert?

Es beruhigt mich, dass andere auch ab und an dieses Getue als nervend empfinden.


bike


----------



## bike (15 Juli 2014)

Knaller schrieb:


> Bremsenverschleiss gibt es
> Dies hängt von verschiedenen Parametern ab.
> 1.Wird das Stillstandsfenster zu groß gewählt
> 2. das System zu oft über Notaus ab geschaltet



Also solange die Achse in Regelung ist, bleibt doch die Bremse offen.
Wenn Not-Halt kommt, wird doch heruntergefahren und erst bei Stillstand die Bremse geschlossen.
Da gibt es nicht wirklich Verschleiß, würde ich schreiben.
Auch wenn mechanisch weiter gedreht wird, dann zerreißt es doch normal keine Bremse. 
Und wenn doch, dann merkt das vor dem wieder einschalten.

Kannst du ein Beispiel geben, wann bei euch eine Bremse versagt hat?


bike


----------



## Knaller (15 Juli 2014)

Moin.  
@Bike.   Mit 0,1mm biste bei VW in Braunschweig draußen.   In der neuen Fertigung wollen die 0,001mm.   Aber da musste ich dann mal beweisen was die Mechanik macht.  War mal wieder Theorie und Praxis. Die Temperaturschwankungen in der Halle machten schon mehr Probleme 

Aber Bremsen gehen kaputt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juli 2014)

Bei ein Nachbar Maschinenbauer, ist mal ein Portal abgestürzt, als der Kunde
bei der Abnahme im Werk durch Sicherheitlichtschranke gegangen ist. Die
Traverse ist vor seinen Füßen aufgeschlagen. Das war für den Maschinenbauer
äußerst unangenehm. Ursache war das Schütz zum schalten der Bremse war
verklemmt, nicht festgebrannt. Es war eine neue Serie eines großen Schalgeräte
Herstellers, denn ich dann auch nach Jahren gewechselt habe.  

Auf jeden fall gibt das für mich eine andere Betrachtungsweise, für mich auf
Vertikalachsen. Der Beitrag von Knaller bestärkt mich in dieser Ansicht.


----------



## bike (15 Juli 2014)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin.
> @Bike.   Mit 0,1mm biste bei VW in Braunschweig draußen.   In der neuen Fertigung wollen die 0,001mm.   Aber da musste ich dann mal beweisen was die Mechanik macht.  War mal wieder Theorie und Praxis. Die Temperaturschwankungen in der Halle machten schon mehr Probleme
> 
> Aber Bremsen gehen kaputt
> ...



Die Toleranz war für die Gefährdung von Maschine und Mensch gemeint.

Diese Genauigkeit ist auch bei uns oft die Vorgabe.
Da sind die Autobastler sich einig.
Ich habe auch nachgefragt wie die 1000stel nachgewiesen werden sollen.
Messvorrichtung 1 Stunde stehen lassen und Werte mitschreiben, dann wird alles relativ.


bike


----------



## Knaller (15 Juli 2014)

Moin

Also bei Daimler war das Kabel defekt.  5 Ohm Übergangswiderstand.   Schöner Spannungsteiler  Die Spannung an der Bremse war nur noch 18 Volt. Dann öffnet die Bremse nicht mehr sauber und schleift. Es war 4 Motoren hin, bis die um Hilfe gebeten haben.   Bei Conti sind die Kollegen in die Maschine immer auf die Vertikalachse geklettert. Gewichtskraft größer als die Haltekraft.  Schon sackt die Achse durch.   

Die Haltekraft einer Bremse kann man erhöhen, wenn die Bremse eingeschliffen wird. Bei drehendem Antrieb, die Bremse mehrmals schließen und öffnen.  Dann erhöht sich die Haltekraft, der Bremsenbelag wird rauher.  
Wenn dann einer den Motor fremd antreibt, kann es den Belag beschädigen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knaller (15 Juli 2014)

Also das Stillstandsfenster ist beim abschalten der reglerfreigabe  auch gültig.   Wird da zum Bespiel 1000U/min eingegeben , fällt die Bremse unterhalb 1000 auch ein.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bike (15 Juli 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Bei ein Nachbar Maschinenbauer, ist mal ein Portal abgestürzt, als der Kunde
> bei der Abnahme im Werk durch Sicherheitlichtschranke gegangen ist. Die
> Traverse ist vor seinen Füßen aufgeschlagen. Das war für den Maschinenbauer
> äußerst unangenehm. Ursache war das Schütz zum schalten der Bremse war
> ...



Bei uns werden die Achsen, auch beim Unterbrechen der Sicherheit, nicht aus der Regelung genommen, da es Safeachsen sind.
Erst wenn die Stillstandsposition nicht gehalten werden kann, dann wird die Bremse geschlossen.
Dann muss man aber auch die Störung beheben und nicht nur quittieren.

Wenn ein Portal das nicht hat bzw kann, sollte man darüber nachdenken.
Denn was willst du machen, wenn der Schütz defekt ist?
Dann bleibt die Bremse offen.


bike


----------



## Knaller (15 Juli 2014)

Bei der Risiko Analyse muss auch der Spannungsausfall betrachtet werden.  Dann ist ein 2tes Haltesystem erforderlich.  Daher müssen beide Systeme auch zyklisch getestet werden.  Das gilt auch für Safeachsen.  Der "Sichere Stillstand" erhöht die Sicherheit der Maschine. 
Bei der BG Pressen wird immer ein 2tes Hsltesystem gefordert.  Da werden die Bremsen dann 2polig geschaltet. Erdschluss, Stromfluss usw. muss ständig überwacht werden 
Die bereits erwähnte Doku über Vertikalachsen ist zu beachten. Das Ding ist veröffentlich und daher zubercksichtigen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zako (15 Juli 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Bei uns werden die Achsen, auch beim Unterbrechen der Sicherheit, nicht aus der Regelung genommen, da es Safeachsen sind.
> Erst wenn die Stillstandsposition nicht gehalten werden kann, dann wird die Bremse geschlossen.
> bike



Es kann ja dazu kommen, dass die Bremsrampe nicht eingehalten wird, etc. dann geht die Achse in STO. Bei Vorhandensein einer Bremse würde diese auch geschlossen (so kenne ich das jedenfalls bei antriebsinterner SAFTEY Funktionalität - aber man kann das auch in einer F-CPU machen).
 Wichtig ist hier nicht nur ein Mindestmoment, welches eine Bremse kann, sonderen in bestimmten Applikationen auch das Maximalmoment. Was bringt es, wenn die Bremse reingeht und dann z.B. der Kran umknickt oder eine Welle bricht und Teile fliegen durch die Gegend ... (da müssen diese beiden Daten der Bremsen berücksichtigt werden)


----------



## Blockmove (15 Juli 2014)

Knaller schrieb:


> Bei der Risiko Analyse muss auch der Spannungsausfall betrachtet werden.  Dann ist ein 2tes Haltesystem erforderlich.  Daher müssen beide Systeme auch zyklisch getestet werden.  Das gilt auch für Safeachsen.  Der "Sichere Stillstand" erhöht die Sicherheit der Maschine.
> Bei der BG Pressen wird immer ein 2tes Hsltesystem gefordert.  Da werden die Bremsen dann 2polig geschaltet. Erdschluss, Stromfluss usw. muss ständig überwacht werden
> Die bereits erwähnte Doku über Vertikalachsen ist zu beachten. Das Ding ist veröffentlich und daher zubercksichtigen
> 
> ...



Was mich an dieser achso tollen Vorgabe nervt ist, dass es keinerlei Unterscheidung zwischen Systemen gibt.
Bei einem vernünftigen Antrieb hast du auch ohne Bremsentest eine Überwachung der Bremsen hinsichtlich Spannung, Strom, Erdschluß, Stillstand (Absacken), usw.
Diese Systeme werden aber gleichgestellt den Primitiv-Antrieben bei denen einfach die Bremse an einem Schütz hängt.
Komm ich dann bei der Risikobetrachtung in Richtung PLd - e, dann kann ich trotz aller Überwachung, Bremsentest, Sicherem Stop auch noch eine 2. Bremse verbauen.

Sorry aber irgendwo hört hier mein Verständnis auf.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Blockmove (15 Juli 2014)

zako schrieb:


> Wichtig ist hier nicht nur ein Mindestmoment, welches eine Bremse kann, sonderen in bestimmten Applikationen auch das Maximalmoment. Was bringt es, wenn die Bremse reingeht und dann z.B. der Kran umknickt oder eine Welle bricht und Teile fliegen durch die Gegend ... (da müssen diese beiden Daten der Bremsen berücksichtigt werden)



Bei einem normalen Antrieb musst du das Maximalmoment generell berücksichtigen. Deshalb wird auch z.B. bei Haltebremsen angegeben, wieviele Zyklen sie aus voller Drehzahl aushalten.
Es gilt aber auch, dass das Auslösen von Sicherheitsfunktionen Gefahr von Leib und Leben abwenden muss und nicht, dass danach die Anlage noch funktionieren muss.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## zako (15 Juli 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei einem normalen Antrieb musst du das Maximalmoment generell berücksichtigen. Deshalb wird auch z.B. bei Haltebremsen angegeben, wieviele Zyklen sie aus voller Drehzahl aushalten.
> Es gilt aber auch, dass das Auslösen von Sicherheitsfunktionen Gefahr von Leib und Leben abwenden muss und nicht, dass danach die Anlage noch funktionieren muss.


Vollkommen richtig. Die meisten Anwender berücksichtigen das Maximalmoment des Antriebs, aber denken nicht daran, dass die verbaute (Motor-)bremse ggf. ein höheres Bremsmoment haben kann.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juli 2014)

Stichwort Haltebremsen. 
Viele Wissen überhaupt nicht das die Antriebshersteller
zwischen Haltebremsen und Arbeitsbremsen unterscheiden. 
Dieses kann dann schon einmal zu einer fehlerhaften Projektierung
führen.


----------



## Knaller (15 Juli 2014)

Moin

Ich kenne keinen servo Standardantrieb der von Hause aus eine sichere Bremse hat. Ob beim Ford oder Opel oder Daimler sind alle vertikal Achsen mit 2 haltesystemen ausgerüstet. Überall dort wo Menschen zyklisch hin geraten können. Beim Ford in Genk hat wegen dem Thema 2 Tage die damalige Mondeo Produktion gestanden.
Bei Antrieben muss man zwischen Sicherem Haltesystem und sicher angesteuerten Bremsen unterscheiden.   Ich weiß ist ein Heises Thema 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stewart (16 Juli 2014)

Aber ich dachte diese DIN EN sollte schon längst durch eine ISO -Norm abgelöst werden. Aber ich finde dazu nur streitthemen und gar keine richtige Regelung.


----------



## stewart (16 Juli 2014)

Außerdem gibts schon bremsenverschleiß und zwar wenn ich bei meinem Bremsentest mit zu viel Kraft gegendrücke und jedes mal das mindesthaltemoment was die Bremse vorgibt übersteige.

Aber wenn es die bremse dadurch verschleißt ist diese falsch ausgewählt vom hersteller, darum muss ich aber trotzdem beim bremsentest eine gewissen Kraft testen die ja auch irgendwo definiert in ner Norm stehen muss!


----------



## stewart (16 Juli 2014)

Und außerdem hab ich zwei bremsen verbaut.
Es geht hier auch nicht um den sicheren Betriebshalt sondern nur darum wie ich berechne mit welchem moment ich die Bremse zu prüfen habe.
Ich prüfe aber nur eine Bremse. Die andere wird nicht geprüft weil sie nicht direkt am Motor hängt sondern hinter getriebe und co.


----------



## bike (16 Juli 2014)

Den Hersteller schon kontaktiert?


bike


----------



## Knaller (16 Juli 2014)

Moin

Hier ein paar Hinweise zur Vertikalachse

Mit Hilfe der Sicherheitsfunktion Sicheres Brems- und Haltesystem werden ungewollte
Achsbewegungen (z.B. bei Vertikalachsen) sicher verhindert, auch
wenn sich der Antrieb nicht in Regelung befindet. Das sichere Halten der Achse
wird durch zwei voneinander unabhängig ansteuerbare Bremsen realisiert.
Die Funktion der Bremsen sollte zyklisch geprüft werden.

Merkmale Die Sicherheitsfunktion "Sicheres Brems- und Haltesystem" zeichnet sich
durch folgende Merkmale aus:
● Ist für sicherheitsgerichtete Applikationen bis Kategorie 3 PL d gemäß
EN ISO 13849-1 oder bis SIL 2 gemäß IEC EN 62061 geeignet.
● Das sichere Brems- und Haltesystem besteht aus zwei voneinander unabhängig
wirkenden Bremsen:

Gruß Herbert


----------

